# For you guys with Cabin Fever



## Jody (Jul 13, 2012)

Summer Sunday Slam Tournament Trail 2012


•	Little River Park, Lake Sinclair. Sugar Creek Marina, Lake Oconee	
•	Hours: safe light to 12:00pm(noon).
•	$50 per boat: Includes Big Fish.
•	Two anglers maximum per boat.
•	No alcohol allowed.
•	Five fish limit – 1 oz. penalty for dead fish.
•	Dead fish penalty applies only to total weight, not to the big fish weight. 
•	Dead fish may not be culled. ( Ga. Law )
•	Short fish; more than 5 fish; or late check-in disqualifies team.
•	State Game and Fish laws will be observed.
•	All participants are subject to polygraph testing.
•	Any participant previously disqualified from any bass tournament is ineligible.


Tournament Dates. 
July    22   Sinclair
July    29   Oconee
Aug    5     Sinclair
Aug    12   Oconee
Aug    26   Sinclair





Registration begins at 5:00 AM before tournaments.
Payback: 80%, 1 in 5. 

Special Thanks to: 	            THE SPORTS CENTER 
				CENTRAL GEORGIA BATTERY COMPANY

(Baldwin Backlashers Bass Club and supporters are released from any and all liabilities in the events.)


----------



## fulltime (Jul 14, 2012)

That all sounded good but the sunday part


----------



## Jody (Jul 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## basshunter57 (Jul 22, 2012)

What kinda turnouts have you had?? We plan to see you Sunday!!


----------



## Jody (Jul 23, 2012)

We had 5 boats at our first event this past Sunday, but I must of talked to a dozen that said they were in for next weekend and there after...Many didn't hear about it til it was too late to plan..We were a little late on getting the fliers out....Try and put the word out....It was a good time, and we were off the water before the heat and traffic...next weekend is on Oconee(Sugar Creek Marina)...

Congrats to Tony Couch and George Goodman for taking   1st and big fish!


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Jul 25, 2012)

What was the winning weight/big fish?


----------



## Jody (Aug 8, 2012)

Tony Couch won 1st 2 events had 9lbs on Sinclair(with George Goodman) and 11 1/2 lbs on Oconee(alone)...Van Dillard won last week on Sinclair with 8 1/2 lbs (4 fish) and big fish 3.45....

We will be on Oconee this Sunday the 12th...We have been averaging 8 boats...I hope some of you guys that have not fished with us will come on out...Paybacks are good, the competition is even better...On and off the water before the heat and boat traffic....$50 a boat....Hope to see some new faces Sunday


----------



## Gunny146 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am planning on fishing the one on the 26th, hope to see you there.


----------



## Jody (Aug 23, 2012)

Last one of the series this sunday 26th at Little river park...


----------



## UXO (Aug 24, 2012)

Myself and SkeeterZX225 will be there, looking forward to fishing with you guys.


----------

